# 06 spec v transmission teardown



## meLa peLas (Nov 10, 2010)

i have an 06 spec v transmission which I'm trying to open up. Having some difficulty doing so. Anyone have some info on this?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

question... why? what is wrong with it?
the case wont separate?


----------



## meLa peLas (Nov 10, 2010)

i'm trying to get to the guts so i can cryo treat them. Also i'm doing a 6 speed swap into my b14, so i have to swap out the casing to a p12's. the casing seems to be stuck some where. it lifts about half an inch


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Copied this from the disassembly section for the 6 spd. MT (source: ALLDATA):



DISASSEMBLY 


Remove the drain plug and filler plug.








Remove the park/neutral position switch and back-up lamp switch. 
After removing the shift check and stopper bolt, remove the control assembly.








Remove the 2 check ball plugs, 2 check springs, and 2 check balls as shown. Discard the check ball plug.
CAUTION: Check ball plugs are not reusable.









Remove the transaxle case bolts as shown. 
Remove the bore plug.
CAUTION: Be careful not to damage transaxle case.



While spreading the snap ring of the mainshaft rear bearing located at bore plug hole, remove the transaxle case.


----------



## meLa peLas (Nov 10, 2010)

thanx yo, can you link me to that section


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, it's by subscription so you need a sign in and password. You can get an individual vehicle subscription from ALLDATA. Go to: www.alldatadiy.com


----------

